# Advice from spray guys



## yacob (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi guys i had a problem today and i would like to get some advice i was spraying doors with graco rac5 guard( blue) and fine finish tip 210 ( green ) and while i was spraying i was getting like spits on the doors i was spraying at high pressure then lower pressure and same thing and i was using a graco tradeworks 170 and actually this was the first time using fine finish tip so what was wrong or what i was doing wrong? Any advice is highly appreciated thanks.


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

yacob said:


> Hi guys i had a problem today and i would like to get some advice i was spraying doors with graco rac5 guard( blue) and fine finish tip 210 ( green ) and while i was spraying i was getting like spits on the doors i was spraying at high pressure then lower pressure and same thing and i was using a graco tradeworks 170 and actually this was the first time using fine finish tip so what was wrong or what i was doing wrong? Any advice is highly appreciated thanks.



Start your stroke off the door and finish off the door for the time being, then clean and rebuild your gun.

210 is kinda small for doors, I prefer the FFT 310. :thumbsup:


----------



## yacob (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the advice but this is the third time using the sprayer any other advice? Thanks


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

check ur handle filter. If a gun is spitting It"s the first thing I check. If it's restricted because of a clog or if it is too fine a mesh for ur material you lose pressure coming out of the filter to the trigger mechanism to the tip. It causes the trigger mechanism not to snap shut on trigger release and the flow through the tip to hesitate and spit on the trigger being pulled to open.


----------



## yacob (Dec 16, 2007)

Dumb question.. The little yellow washer that i got with the fine finish tip what is that for? Thanks


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

yacob said:


> Dumb question.. The little yellow washer that i got with the fine finish tip what is that for? Thanks


It's for solvent based paints


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

yacob said:


> Dumb question.. The little yellow washer that i got with the fine finish tip what is that for? Thanks


It's the seal behind the tip seat in the..... Can't think the real name, but the thing with the ears that holds the tip. They used to always be rubber but they are plastic now.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

joshmays1976 said:


> It's the seal behind the tip seat in the..... Can't think the real name, but the thing with the ears that holds the tip. They used to always be rubber but they are plastic now.


They are both. Its a tip seal.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

modernfinish said:


> It's for solvent based paints


It that the deal with the plastic ones? Every tip I have bought lately has had a white or yellow one. I sprayed oil a lot with the rubbers with no prob. Lacquer thinner will swell them if you soak in it though


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

joshmays1976 said:


> It that the deal with the plastic ones? Every tip I have bought lately has had a white or yellow one. I sprayed oil a lot with the rubbers with no prob. Lacquer thinner will swell them if you soak in it though


Yep , the rubber gasket is for latex and will work for oil based stuff it just will melt after a few times , but it can be used . I always have some of each on my key ring also I like to keep the white donut looking ones for extensions.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

ligboozer said:


> Start your stroke off the door and finish off the door for the time being, then clean and rebuild your gun.
> 
> Or if your painting a wall start at the top and spit on the floor, then clean and refinish the floors.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

It could be that you're not releasing the trigger all the way or not pressing down quick enough. Or you are letting the system build up with too much pressure and then releasing the pressure by pulling the trigger with no tip on the gun. Or maybe your not using a fine enough filters and your shooting grit through. Some guns can only be taken apart with the trigger pulled and some with the trigger not pulled. I know that this is even different within the contractor II gun models. Some need the trigger pressed and some don't. 


All of those things lead to the pin that closes the flow to be worn and then spit. It doesn't take too much to do this if your doing one or more of these things.

Plus you do need at least a 3.. tip. a 210 is only for base trim, door casings and maybe a semi gloss on gutters.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

GrantsPainting said:


> Or you are letting the system build up with too much pressure and then releasing the pressure by pulling the trigger with no tip on the gun.


That will do it.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

GrantsPainting said:


> It could be that you're not releasing the trigger all the way or not pressing down quick enough.


Yep, if don't squeeze the trigger hard, especially a four-finger the paint won't atomize and just ooze out then the pressure will push it on your work space.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

Bender said:


> That will do it.


With my first pump I did that very thing every time during clean up. LOL. I thought it cleaned out the sprayer better cause after it pressurized, it would shoot through milky water for a bit. 

When I was a green brush and roll guy, I just wanted to spray. Now Ive got a pretty good sprayer, and I just love to leave it in the garage.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

sometimes when the gun starts spitting I find that the trigger pins have gotten a little too gummed up. If its had alot of use you could tighten the spring just a tad too.


----------



## jonathanthepainter (Jul 5, 2011)

All the above posts are great !!! Having to do with the gun, they should be checked out.

Prior to spraying, anything, material specifications should be consulted.

Thinning may be recommended, or a larger orifice tip.

What materials are you spraying?


----------

